# Shalom from Rabbi Ben Avraham



## Jacob Ben Avraham (Oct 22, 2014)

Hello, Shalom to all,  My name is Rabbi Jacob Ben Avraham, Messianic rabbi in Houston, Texas,  I enjoy writing Torah/Bible and faith based fiction stories, I have written one eBook so far, "God Tales" which is on Amazon, 
I am putting some of these stories on Forum sites, these stories basically are about people from past eras and even in modern times, that go through situations and how their faith is affected, does their situation bring them closer to God or farther away?  

I hope I can find a proper place to put these stories on this site, I write some poems as well, I am also into drama and acting, No, it doesn't matter that Hollywood hasn't discovered me, God will still provide our needs,
I am married, with 6 grown children,  looking forward to contributing.  It's hard to find a forum that is "Really" free

Now for questions/ WHY? can I not post threads in the forum sections and only here in the "introduce yourself" WHY? can I not download a photo to put in Avatar, ? 

Rabbi Ben Avraham


----------



## TKent (Oct 23, 2014)

Hello Rabbi,

Welcome to the WF! Congrats on publishing your ebook. We do have creative areas where members can post their work in order to get critiques. Is that what you are hoping to do? However, before you can do that you'll need to participate in the forum. So we ask that you get involved first and contribute by posting at least ten valid posts. I'd suggest that you go to the creative areas and spend some time offering feedback on other work.  

With regard to your questions, here is a link to the new member rules which explain why you need ten posts before getting privileges. You can also bypass this by becoming a paid subscriber (that's what i did  Let me know if you have any questions!

http://www.writingforums.com/faq.php?faq=rules_and_guidelines#faq_n_mber_rules


----------



## Firemajic (Oct 23, 2014)

Welcome to WF! Hope you enjoy this forum. There are alot of friendly writers who hang out here [lol] and there is something for everyone. Looking forward to reading your work.   Peace...Jul


----------



## Gumby (Oct 23, 2014)

Welcome Jacob!  Glad you found us. We try to work on reciprocity here and you'll find that the more feedback you give, the more likely you are to get.


----------



## Plasticweld (Oct 23, 2014)

Rabbi welcome to the forum, as a writer who also does a lot of faith based writing I am looking forward to reading some of  your work.  As mentioned above offering a critique on someone else's is one of the best ways start out on the right foot.  Each of us here as writers, want feed back on our work and suggestions that may make it better.  Given your experience, I am sure you are going to bring a lot to the forum.  Like all good things in life, it is often relative to what you put in


----------



## Morkonan (Nov 20, 2014)

Welcome to the forums, Rabbi!

I have a friend of mine who's also Messianic rabbi. A wonderfully rewarding profession, I am sure.

As far as posting goes, you can post replies anywhere, but you're limited in posting requests for critiques (starting new threads in certain forum sections meant for members to display their work and to ask for critiques) until you have at least ten posts.

Enjoy the forums, interact with the members, post a few replies or create some discussions, and you'll have that post-limit barrier broken in no time at all. Then, you can start submitting your work for critique or review.

Welcome, again, and I look forward to seeing you on the forums.!


----------



## A_Jones (Nov 20, 2014)

I have always been interested in looking into  Messianic Judaism.  Being raised as a Christian I have always been drawn to the history and basis of my beliefs.  I mean I have looked into a lot of stuff of course, but I always thought it would be a wonderful opportunity to share in Passover, that way I would have a better understanding of Easter.  

Anyway, welcome!  I look forward to seeing some of your work!


----------

